# Summer Soap with Litsea Cubeba Fragrance



## BananaBee (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

last month i produced that soap with the topic "summer". Here in germany the last moths were sooo cold, full of rain and not really enjoyable. But today the weather was awesome, 25 degrees - a dream!
So now i wanted to present my summer soap that fits to the weather in germany, it is called "SUNSHINE"  . I used the EO Litsea Cubeba, my favorite EO! It smells like a lemon, but anyhow better.












That soap is made in a Divider, just look at the photo above.
I hope you'll like it!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 15, 2013)

You hope we like it?  I don't like it.  I LOVE IT!  So pretty and happy!!!


----------



## hlee (Apr 15, 2013)

Love it! Great summer sunshine. Your swirls are stunning.


----------



## chicklet (Apr 15, 2013)

Your soap is so pretty and bright!  I love that swirl.


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 15, 2013)

So pretty. It really is a summery looking soap. I bet it smells amazing too! Great job


----------



## Badger (Apr 15, 2013)

Love it!  So sunny and bright and the swirls are amazing!


----------



## deedee1 (Apr 15, 2013)

I love looking a pics of gorgeous soap :shh:


----------



## Mommysoaper (Apr 15, 2013)

I love your swirl and the colors are so nice and bright! Beautiful!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 15, 2013)

wowsers! SUPER AMAZING! That swirl is to die for!


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 15, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## deb8907 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wonderful swirl!  Beautiful Colors!


----------



## Irja (Apr 16, 2013)

Very summery


----------



## Yukari (Apr 16, 2013)

oooo it's beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my colours are never so bright and shiny!! what's you secret? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who is your color supplier?


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fabulous!


----------



## BananaBee (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks to you all, thats so nice!

I used colors from Dragocolor, these are german (?) soap pigments that dye really strong.


----------



## newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

That is totally up my alley. Bright, cheerful, and has an excellent swirl, too! Well done.


----------



## Yukari (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm from italy that's why i asked 
Maybe i can figure out a way to get those amazing colors :smile: bright colors are what my soaps needs!
Does the foam remain white?

I checked your blog and i think all your soaps are faboulos
Great work


----------



## BananaBee (Apr 17, 2013)

Yukari, i didnt try that soap yet.
But i used Lumi Green in here, that always bleeds - the foam gets neon green/yellow. It depends on the pigment, if it bleeds, but mos't dont if you choose the right amount. I myself, i dont have problem with colored foam  .


----------



## theath2010 (Apr 18, 2013)

That is a gorgeous soap! I love your choice of colors


----------



## kazmi (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm jealous and hope one day to be able to create something half as beautiful!!!


----------



## SueSoap (Apr 21, 2013)

Wonderful looking soap.


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 21, 2013)

That is truly beautiful......it makes me Happy!!!


----------



## judymoody (Apr 21, 2013)

Gorgeous colors and swirls!  Perfect for the theme and the scent.  I love how you got such perfect even bars with your divider mold.


----------



## BananaBee (Apr 22, 2013)

The trick is to to plane the soap, so that the surface gets perfectly even  . Without paning, the soap doesnt look like that.

I use a thing you call "Tischkäsehobel" in german  .
It looks like that and i acutally thought for cheese.


----------



## Sinny (Apr 22, 2013)

lovely!


----------



## dixilee (Apr 22, 2013)

love it!! So pretty very summer soap


----------



## Pilar (Apr 22, 2013)

is a beautiful soap! Have you used your technique column? Here in Spain will soon have a radiant summer. I'm sure I will remember your soap


----------



## mandola (Apr 23, 2013)

oh my god thats phenomenal!! I LOVE the swirls, the colors, and the perfectly shaped soap! great job.


----------



## sugarnik (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## SudsyPM (Apr 23, 2013)

Love the swirl and the colors really remind me of a hippie summer...all love and happiness.


----------

